

Comprehensive Experimental Analyses of Automotive Attack Surfaces - thomas-st
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHfOziIwXic

======
gcb0
Is this resurfacing because of the journalist "killed" in his Mercedes while
investigating the government?

